# Extremes of temperature



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Peter

Some thing I have been meaning to ask perhaps not really your area of speciality but you may be able to help.

We have only had one cycle that got to the ET stage.

It was FET and I was taking progynova tabs & cyclogest pessaries during the 2ww.

For those two weeks and the subsequent 3 weeks before I stopped the drugs as the embryo had not developed, I had real extremes of temperature.

In the evenings I was freezing cold, so much so I had to get into bed with loads of extra covers, then from the early hours on I had raging sweats.

I know night sweats are common symptom when down regging but can progesterone have the same effect or was it the hcg levels? 

I was worried at the time that these extremes of temperature could in some way harm the developing embryo in the same way as a high fever.

I also have an underactive thyroid for which I take thyroxine.

Any thoughts would be gratefully received.

Vicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Vicky,

I also happen to teach pathology so I can at least comment.

Your temperature variations are most likely to due to high progesterome levels combining with your hypothyroidism. These symptoms are uncomfortable but not clinically significant.

The embryos will not be affected by fever. Fever in weeks 4-6 of pregnancy can, but not always, cause problems.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Vicky W said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Some thing I have been meaning to ask perhaps not really your area of speciality but you may be able to help.
> 
> ...


----------

